
Loren Brichter, a High Priest of App Design - rkudeshi
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324392804578358730990873670.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
fieldforceapp
Paywall work-around link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732439280457835...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324392804578358730990873670.html)

I really enjoy seeing the rise of designers in the popular media, an awaking
of design consciousness if you will.

